# lm-sensors kompiliern

## Stone

huhu.

hab mir gerade die plugins beim gkrellm angesehen und hab dabei was gefunden das ich meine cpu und case temp auslesen kann.

dazu brauch ich ja noch lm-sensors

wenn ich nun lm-sensors kompiliern will kommt mir dann dieser fehler:

```
make [kernel/busses/i2c-amd8111.o] fehler1

error: sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.7.0-r1 failed.

funtion src_compile, line 45, exitcode 2

lm_sensors requires the source of a compatible kernel/nversion installed in /usr/src/linux and >=i2c-2.7.0 support built as a modules this support is included in gentoo-sources as of 2.4.20-r1
```

was genau hast da? weiss im mom nicht so bescheit. hab den gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r7

hab ich was im kernel vergessen?

danke

----------

## Basti_litho

hat der bei dir i2c-2.7.0 installiert?

Exestiert ein link in /usr/src "linux -> linux-2.4.20-r7"

----------

## Stone

hab jetzt das i2c installiert und jetzt konnte ich alle ohne probleme kompiliern.

hab den gkrellm neu gestartet aber in optionen bei sensoren kann ich noch immer nichts ein stellen bzw es ist auch nichts unter den plugins zu finden.

hat da wer eine ahnung wie man das jetzt aktivieren kann?

danke

----------

## RealGeizt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

nach dem howto hab ich es gemacht.

allerdings zeigt mein sensor nur müll an.

liegt wohl an der einstellung.

wenn ich lust hab versuch ich es mal richtig einzustellen.

viel erfolg!  :Wink: 

Gruss Christian

----------

## Stone

ja jetzt laufen sie aber wie bei dir hab ich völlig falsche werte  :Smile: 

----------

## siliconburner

lies mal; die entsprechende doc. du mussst die sensorwerte noch normalisieren. ich meine anpassen an dein board. dazu gibt es eine configdatei wo die entsprechenden vergleichswerte reinkommenm

----------

## Mac Fly

Gibts ne Chance, das das auch unter 2.6 läuft? Ich bekomme nämlich beim kompilieren folgende Errors:

```
>>> Source unpacked.

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-core.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-dev.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-algo-bit.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-philips-par.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-elv.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-velleman.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-algo-pcf.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-elektor.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-proc.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-pport.d: No such file or directory

Makefile:188: kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `irq_vectors.h', needed by `kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d'.  Stop.

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 21: [: too many arguments

>>> Install i2c-2.7.0 into /var/tmp/portage/i2c-2.7.0/image/ category sys-apps

make: *** No rule to make target `irq_vectors.h', needed by `kernel/i2c-pcf-epp.d'.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/i2c-2.7.0 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

ähnliches kommt beim emergen von lm-sensors.

/usr/src/linux is auf den aktuellen kernel gelinkt (2.6beta11)

----------

## Stormkings

ja es gibt ne chance das auf dem 2.6er zu installieren. du musst dir einfach lm-sensors2 aus dem cvs ziehen und mit make user && make user_install bauen und installieren. funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. genaueres hier:

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/download.html

unter CVS Distribution

----------

## jay

Ich dachte immer, dass ein Grossteil der lm_senors Module bereits im 2.6er Kernel enthalten ist.

----------

## lutzlustig

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Gibts ne Chance, das das auch unter 2.6 läuft?

 

Ja, guck mal im Forum bei Dokumentation, Tips & Tricks nach, genaueres hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

Ciao

----------

## Mac Fly

Da lm-sensors 2.70 net funzt, hab ich 2.8.2 genommen:

```
emerge '/usr/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors/lm-sensors-2.8.2.ebuild'
```

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> grep I2C /usr/src/linux/.config

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR=m

CONFIG_I2C_ELV=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

```

Ich hab das ASUS A7N8X Deluxe Rev2 und als Kernel den 2.6.0-gentoo

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:0a.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3C920B-EMB Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)

```

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             8000  0

ppp_async               9728  1

ppp_generic            22792  6 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6400  1 ppp_generic

ohci_hcd               14144  0

ehci_hcd               21248  0

snd_intel8x0           21992  3

snd_ac97_codec         58756  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3584  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6016  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20928  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32640  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53360  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6788  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            48964  0

snd_pcm                86272  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9284  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22528  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17408  3 snd_pcm_oss

ntfs                   95764  1

hid                    30912  0

uhci_hcd               29512  0

usbcore                97108  6 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,hid,uhci_hcd

nvidia_agp              5404  1

agpgart                26952  1 nvidia_agp

ide_cd                 37376  0

cdrom                  32928  1 ide_cd

```

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> /usr/sbin/sensors-detect

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c/*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 00:01.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP)

Use driver `rivatv' for device 03:00.0: GeForce2 MX

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

Module loaded succesfully.

Load `rivatv' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module rivatv not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

** Note: rivatv module is available at http://rivatv.sourceforge.net/

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): n

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): y

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x2d

Probing for `Myson MTP008'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM80'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM85'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1027 or ADT7463'... Failed!

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D100 and EMC6D101'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM87'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83783S'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83791D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.1)'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus ASB100 Bach'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `asb100'), other addresses: 0x48 0x49

Probing for `Winbond W83L784R/AR'... Failed!

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL518SM Revision 0x00'... Failed!

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL518SM Revision 0x80'... Failed!

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL520SM'... Failed!

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL525SM'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM9240'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1780'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM81'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1026'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1025'... Failed!

Probing for `Philips NE1619'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1024'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1029'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1030'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1031'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1022'... Failed!

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC50'... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x2e

Probing for `Myson MTP008'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM80'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM85'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1027 or ADT7463'... Failed!

Probing for `SMSC EMC6D100 and EMC6D101'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM87'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83791D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.1)'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus ASB100 Bach'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83L785TS'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `to-be-written')

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM9240'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1780'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM81'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1026'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1025'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1024'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1029'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1030'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1031'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1022'... Failed!

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC50'... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x2f

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM80'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83791D'... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.1)'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)'... Failed!

Probing for `Asus ASB100 Bach'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM9240'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1780'... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM81'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1029'... Failed!

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1022'... Failed!

Probing for `Texas Instruments THMC50'... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x37

Client found at address 0x48

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX6650/MAX6651'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x49

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'... Failed!

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x61

Probing for `SMBus 2.0 ARP-Capable Device'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `smbus-arp')

Client found at address 0x63

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

 Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

 Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x87)

Probing for `Winbond W83697UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0x87)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `asb100' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x2d (and 0x48 0x49)

    Chip `Asus ASB100 Bach' (confidence: 8)

Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x2e

    Chip `Winbond W83L785TS' (confidence: 8)

Driver `smbus-arp' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x61

    Chip `SMBus 2.0 ARP-Capable Device' (confidence: 1)

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)?

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-nforce2

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe asb100

# no driver for Winbond W83L785TS yet, ask us for one!

modprobe smbus-arp

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.

```

So, nun meine Fragen. Die Module asb100 und smbus-arp finde ich net. Wo sind die und brauch ich die überhaupt? Und was is mit rivatv?

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> modprobe eeprom

root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> sensors -s

root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux> sensors

eeprom-i2c-7-51

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5000

Algorithm: Unavailable from sysfs

Memory type: Unavailable

```

Auch nach einem 

```
modprobe i2c_isa
```

kommt der gleiche Fehler.

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Mac Fly

*unauffällig nach oben schieb*

----------

## Stormkings

die module für sensors sind im kernel 2.6 schon enthalten, daher brauchst du nicht das paket lm-sensors2 emergen. unterstützung zum auslesen beim 2.6er ist jedoch bisher nur in der cvs version enthalten, wenn ich das richtig weiß. es kann gut sein, dass einige module im kernel anders benannt sind. daher vermutlich die fehler bei dir. da ich die module kannte habe ich sie direkt eingetragen und kann dir leider nicht sagen, ob man mit sensors-detect bei der cvs version herausfinden kann welche man benötigt. das kommt auf einen test an. hab hier leider nur ne suse box und modem, sonst hätte ich es probiert.  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

